# Thoughts on which TT to purchase



## dmyersedu (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently I am looking at three,

1- Coachmen Chapparal lite 29bhs 9400#
2- Keystone Passport 290BH 7500#
3- Starcraft Autumn Ridge 256 8180#

My tow vehicle is a Toyota 5.7 L Tundra rated at 10800 GVWR with a payload capacity of 1745#. I guess the question is about manufactures, anybody have an opinion? 

The Chap is heavier and has 15 inch tires compared to 14 on the passport, which one is sturdier and holds up well under a 4 family, two teenagers and friends, mountain camping mostly in Wyoming?

Thanks in advance for weighing in!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Well, the Coachman is REALLY a Forest River...

Personnally, I would look at SunnyBrook or some of the Heartland products.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Well #3 is the best one on your list but there is a bunch out there that are better.  So if you are stuck on #1, #2, or #3 then #3 would be my pick.

With that said,,,,,I would start a new list.


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

These are just the three we found most appealing. To answer reply one, Forest River products are questionable?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

OH, they make lots of profit....but wont spend it on warranty....if you buy one..good luck, you will need the warranty, thatthey wont pay...


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

And your thoughts about which manufacturer to look at?


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

I meant products not profits. Darn autofill.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Look at SunnyBrook...and Heartland


----------



## Triple E (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase



Well I am not saying this just because of Grandview,,,,,but,,,,,the Sunnybrook makes a darn nice 5th. wheel. If their TT is anything like the 5ver you have a nice unit. Don't know much about the Heartland. Sorry I can't help you out there.

Starcraft used to be number one in my book but somewhere, over the last 8 to 10 years, they forget about the customer. Coachmen I bought brand new. Sharp looking unit for about six months then it started falling apart. Warranty was like getting money from the wife. Not a pleasant venture.

Just do your homework. Nothing is worse then camping in the rain for a weekend and then four months later wondering where that mold smell is coming from. Then having it topped off with the dealer and the manufacturer saying you must have parked it under the wrong tree and it is your problem to fix. 

Good luck and keep us posted. :approve:


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 1/3/2011  7:56 PM
> 
> Well, the Coachman is REALLY a Forest River...
> 
> Personnally, I would look at SunnyBrook or some of the Heartland products.



Hey Ken, you still a fan of Ameri-Lites (Gulf Stream)? Had a 24' that I really liked!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

OH yes, the Amerilite is a great trailer.  I am headed to the factory today or tomorrow to get a 24RK, that is sold.


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 1/4/2011  9:47 AM
> 
> OH yes, the Amerilite is a great trailer.  I am headed to the factory today or tomorrow to get a 24RK, that is sold.



I was very impressed with the 24RB I had. Thought it was a GREAT value for the money. Would have bought a 5er if I could have found a place locally to look at and found the right floor plan.


----------



## BruceD (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

I see that you have two teenagers.   What are your specific floorplan requirements??   We have three kids, and our criteria was three-separate bunks - in a trailer 24ft or less with no pushouts.   So, this greatly limited our options.

What are your floorplan requirements -- maybe forum users can recommend specific models for you.


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Well I have looked at and researched the coachmen chaparral, it is out right now. I would like 4 bunks a slide and a double queen bed for the wife and I. I am looking at the Heartland North Country. Will also look at some sunny brook models. Have not bought anything yet.


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Are sunnybrook and keystone the same?


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

What are your thoughts about jayco TT?


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Sunny brooks are nice, very pricey though and hard to find.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase



IF you only look at the price, you probably won't buy a SunnyBrook, and your making a very expensive mistake. You waste a lot of money on an inferior product. IF you let a dealer show you how they are built, thru and thru, you will appreciate the price. One SunnyBrook will out last 3 or 4 cheaper trailers. 

Have your dealer show you the Popular Wood used to frame under the beds, not the Pine that most use. 
Have your dealer show you the Solid Hardwood Cabinet Doors with a 10 year warranty. 
Have your deaer show you the Lumber Core Styles in the cabinets, not MDF. 
Have your dealer show you the way the lift up bed is anchored...Screws with flush nuts, not staples. 
Have your dealer show you the 5,200lb. axles, not axles that will JUST get the job done. 
Have your dealer show you the Nitrogen in the tires, safer for you and your family going down the road. 
Have your dealer show you the Aluminum Framing with Foam Core Insulation underbellies on Sunset Creek and above.
Have your dealer show you the HUGE storage Tanks.
I could go on and on. Go REALLY look at SunnyBrook. 

I have sold SunnyBrook for about 5 years now. What I have seen is once you own one, you won't buy anything else, or if you do, you will come back. I have had folks come from several states away to buy a SunnyBrook at my prices.


----------



## captainmomma (Jan 12, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

with so few dealers is it hard to find a place to service it if you get into a problem when on the road?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 12, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

IF, and I doubt it will happen, contact the factory and they will tell you where the closest dealer is or where you can go to get work done.  

This is an HONEST statement.  I have sold Forest River...Keystone...Gulf Stream and SunnyBrook.  Our warranty claims are virtually ZERO with SunnyBrook.  However, nothing is perfect, and to that end when there is a problem with SunnyBrook, it is usually something they bought and used in the trailer...almost never with their construction quality.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 12, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

Ken is right.  Any problems you might have will be the fridge, heater, or some product made by a different vendor.  Any service on those mention can be serviced at any RV service center.  Any problem with the building of the trailer is very very few.  With that being said, SunnyBrook only uses quality vendors.  So any problems you might have will be limited.


----------



## dmyersedu (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

We have purchased a heartland North Country 26 bh


----------



## captainmomma (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: Thoughts on which TT to purchase

congratulations.  Let us know how you like it!


----------

